# Fan on Raw that cowered to the bloody Batista



## bamblink (Mar 14, 2010)

NoLeafCloverRKO said:


> :lmaoNot sure if this was already a thread, but God did I die laughing after the Batista/Kofi match. When the bloodied Batista was jawing with fans as he was making his way up the ramp he completely scared the shit out of that fat kid in the front row. Batista was talking back at him and then he made a motion like he was moving toward the guy, and the fan dropped down below the guard rail. Batista started laughing after it.
> 
> Not only was it funny as hell, but it continued to build Batista up as an asshole heel. Great stuff.


lmao that fat kid got owned


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

That shit was hilarious. The kid was awkwardly jawing at Batista then cowered behind the rail when Dave went at him. :lmao


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

bamblink said:


> lmao that fat kid got owned


Sad thing is, the "kid" looked to be at least 18. Doubt he ever attends another WWE live event lmao.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Yeah that was awesome. But Batista is great now as the big heel. Such a shame he was face for all those years.


----------



## wwe321 (Sep 22, 2005)

it was one of the most hysterical things ive ever seen. When Tista started laughing, i lost it.


----------



## rammsky (Dec 18, 2009)

Sorry I was just too scared of the big bad bleeding wolf.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Batista owned Perro.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Can't stand Batista, but that was hilarious. I love it when fans try to go at it with wrestlers, only to cower in fear like that.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

EvoLution™ said:


> Can't stand Batista, but that was hilarious. I love it when fans try to go at it with wrestlers, only to cower in fear like that.


its great isnt it ? 

ps love your signature


----------



## wwe321 (Sep 22, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CcJ2ZGtkI4w here it is, incase some didn't see it.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Seemed like he was doing it sarcastically, but that's just how I saw it.


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

I didn't notice it as it happened but watched the video there, yeah pretty funny.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

I'm not the biggest Batista fan out there...but I was dying in laughter. That to me was one of the highlights of the night. When reading some house show reports, Batista is always said to have some things going with fans here and there. And it was fucking hilarious seeing it live. 

Whoever makes a gif will get rep from yours truly.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

wwe321 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CcJ2ZGtkI4w here it is, incase some didn't see it.


Hahaha, yes!


----------



## thefzk (Oct 27, 2009)

That was hilarious, I remember after that someone told the kid to get up or something but Tista was already laughing by that time


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

1. Are you sure that's even a dude?


2. He was booing like he was mentally retarded. All he needs was the tongue aimlessly sticking out to complete the picture.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I felt sorry for that kid honestly *


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

sad thing is that it wasn't a little kid, dude must've been 15-16 ... the look his dad gave him was the 'shame' look.


----------



## backtothedisaster (Aug 16, 2008)

:lmao that is awesome. I love the look on Batista's face after he starts walking away from the kid.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> 1. Are you sure that's even a dude?
> 
> 
> 2. He was booing like he was mentally retarded. All he needs was the tongue aimlessly sticking out to complete the picture.


Yeh i'm not sure he was all there mentally.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

Batista rules. I'd cower to that monster.


----------



## JypeK (Jan 17, 2007)

Yeah I lolled. :lmao


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

I bet his friends have had a good laugh at him, if he has any friends.


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

Woo, let's tear apart some complete stranger for giving us a good laugh. I thought it was hilarious. I don't call his courage to question though... He seemed to be obviously playing along.


----------



## TheBandisBack (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow, you guys made it sound real funny but the kid was retarded. Batista loves being heel though. He plays it well.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

SilkWWE said:


> Yeh i'm not sure he was all there mentally.


Yeah I agree, he has that classic retard look going on. It also confirms that some fans think Batista is so evil he might attack random fans, which is good as a heel ofcourse.


----------



## HITMAN84 (Sep 30, 2009)

wwe321 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CcJ2ZGtkI4w here it is, incase some didn't see it.


That was awesome. The kid should get paid for helping Batista be more of a heel.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Heel Batista is pretty amusing.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

Jethro said:


> Yeah I agree, he has that classic retard look going on. It also confirms that some fans think Batista is so evil he might attack random fans, which is good as a heel ofcourse.


lolol "classic retard look" oh man thats funny


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

the kid seriously looks mentally challenged.


----------



## Jax (Jun 24, 2006)

_LMAO! :lmao Gay Cena Fans!! _


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Not the biggest fan of Batista, but he was hilarious last night.


----------



## wrestlefanshop (Sep 28, 2009)

its called believing alot of fans do it at indy shows when wrestlers do that.


----------



## EmVeePee (Oct 22, 2008)

It ruled, I wouldn't mind if Batista started attack random fans, planted of course. That said no one would boo him in fear of the Animal's wrath!


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

He should attack real plants in the auduence.

Takes out a random potted tree and and smashes it.

and in regards to the video... oh, there you are, pyro.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*That was absolutely hilarious.


What is even more funny is how 90 percent of you absolutely hated Batista but now you love him. That's more pathetic than some pansy guy cowering from Batista. *


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

NoLeafCloverRKO said:


> :Not only was it funny as hell, but it worked out perfectly that the dude was some Cena mark with a "Never give up" shirt on. It continued to build Batista up as an asshole heel. Great stuff.


Indeed.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *That was absolutely hilarious.
> 
> 
> What is even more funny is how 90 percent of you absolutely hated Batista but now you love him. That's more pathetic than some pansy guy cowering from Batista. *


that is just because the IWC wanks off to heels. I agree with you, I root for the faces just to be different than the IWC (well any face that isn't on my long list of uncharasmatic jerks.)


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *That was absolutely hilarious.
> 
> 
> What is even more funny is how 90 percent of you absolutely hated Batista but now you love him. That's more pathetic than some pansy guy cowering from Batista. *


LMAO :lmao ikr?!


----------



## Zanvic (Mar 8, 2010)

That was hilarious. I almost pee'd myself.


----------



## Death Finger (Feb 22, 2010)

I have never marked out for Tista this much since his evolution days


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Hahahaha, funny as.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

I would be so fricking embarrased if that was me. What a douche!


----------



## 619Animal (Oct 20, 2007)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> I would be so fricking embarrased if that was me. What a douche!


 Embarrased of what? So the fan is douche? People need to use that word more correctly.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm 100% sure that young man is handicapped. Like not a joke but a legit condition.

Batista terrified a handicapped kid lol.

I love him even more now!


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeah, that was hilarious.


----------



## Zanman_EY (Dec 8, 2009)

Haha, Yeah i know dude. it was great. Batista even walked off laughing.


----------



## Juveholic (Jan 19, 2010)

that boy is a bitch, Batista made me laugh for the first time


----------



## Mr. Wrestlemania. (Mar 15, 2010)

Truly fucking hilarious!!!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Definitely the best moment of the year so far. I lmao all the way to sleep.


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

He's probably an internet tough guy


----------



## jcass10 (May 8, 2008)

Maybe it was just me, but from my view that kid looked like he had something wrong with him. Dont know if that was the case, but I certainly wouldnt be surprised if it was.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Its so obvious that '18 year old fat kid' as he has been described by some of the desirables on this board was obviously handicapped, it's not even up for debate, it was obvious, yet many feel the need to ridicule the lad! 

Congats


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

That "kid" was laughing as he ducked; he was obviously playing along. 

It was still pretty funny though. Batista's reaction was pretty cool too.


----------



## skolpo (Jan 25, 2008)

The boy does seem to have some sort of mental disability so it doesn't seem all that hilarious.


----------



## nWoStyle (Jul 13, 2009)

Kid was laughing along??? The kid ducked down behind the barrier and looked up at his dad in straight fear. He then realized his dad was pissed at him for ducking so he stands back up. Brilliant move by Batista.


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

58 posts and no gifs  sad panda.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *
> 
> What is even more funny is how 90 percent of you absolutely hated Batista but now you love him. That's more pathetic than some pansy guy cowering from Batista. *


i don't see why that's funny or pathethic at all, since it's pretty apparent he's working better as a heel.
--

Vid was pretty hilarious though the guy looked handicapped to me idk.


----------



## Animalxerman (Feb 11, 2008)

A Random Person said:


> that is just because the IWC wanks off to heels. I agree with you, I root for the faces just to be different than the IWC (well any face that isn't on my long list of uncharasmatic jerks.)


True that. They even started marking when Michael Cole started showing heelish tendancies on NXT. Michael freaking Cole. The IWC's #1 enemy.


----------



## im back babes (Apr 8, 2009)

LOL that was Perro


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 27, 2006)

That was pretty funny, and it seemed like the guy wasn't genuinely scared so I don't feel bad laughing lol. Anyone have any other good wrestler-audience interaction vids?


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *That was absolutely hilarious.
> 
> 
> What is even more funny is how 90 percent of you absolutely hated Batista but now you love him. That's more pathetic than some pansy guy cowering from Batista. *


its not pathetic its just further proof that wwe sucks at faces and are better with heels. the whole roster should be full of heels trying to out do each other.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

It's funny because everyone thinks he has a mental disorder maybe Batista scared him into retard mode, lol JK.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

The kid did look kinda mentally challenged, but that doesn't make it not at all amusing. I loved Batista's reaction. And the kid didn't look that scared ... at least not unjustifiably scared for if Big Dave flexes at you.


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 27, 2006)

I dunno man, I think I'd find it hard not to flinch at least a little if The Animal came after me...and I would definetely flinch if Leviathan came after me


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

hahaha...that was funny. made the new awesome heel Batista laugh.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Haha i spotted that aswell


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Funny shit yes. The blood definitely added to the effect. Batista's laugh sealed the deal.

I'm calling plant on this one though.

If it wasn't a plant, the kid wasn't retarded, he was playing along. Good on him, I'm glad he attended the show. He helped create one of the few genuinely funny moments on Raw. Those are way too rare these days.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Man i probably wuda done the same thing if Roidista came after me, scary thought...


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Why was the fan scared Batista couldn't do anything to the fan cuz then he would get sued.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

ESPNNYC1 said:


> Why was the fan scared Batista couldn't do anything to the fan cuz then he would get sued.


Plant, pussy, or play along.


----------



## wxfree (Jan 11, 2010)

bamblink said:


> lmao that fat kid got owned


He was already owned because he was fat.


----------



## thefutureindustry (Nov 23, 2008)

i lol'd at that; esp at the "Never give up" cena slogan he was wearing. such irony


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

bulklogan said:


> He's probably an internet tough guy


:lmao

Probably a mod or admin.


----------



## CM Sean (Mar 16, 2008)

I lol'd tbh, Batista owned him. Will be funnier to see Cena own Batista at mania though


----------



## Nasi (Apr 30, 2008)

ESPNNYC1 said:


> Why was the fan scared Batista couldn't do anything to the fan cuz then he would get sued.


Maybe he was afraid of bloodborne pathogens. 

That's why I'd step back if a bleeding stranger was lunging at _me_, anyway.


----------



## MF25 (May 31, 2006)

SMD said:


> I lol'd tbh, Batista owned him. Will be funnier to see Cena own Batista at mania though


lmao i can see it now, Cena all tired and on his knees in the ring, handed the title belt and that kid hops (stumbles) over the rail and embraces him in the ring :lmao


----------



## Nercay (Aug 6, 2009)

It was amazing, although if i were him i'd have hidden too .


----------



## Raven Ryder (Jul 23, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *That was absolutely hilarious.
> 
> 
> What is even more funny is how 90 percent of you absolutely hated Batista but now you love him. That's more pathetic than some pansy guy cowering from Batista. *


What are you talking about?

Just because some of us like seeing a Punk ass mark getting owned by Batista does not mean I like the guy. Batista is still a load of shit to me.

I enjoy seeing dumb ass WWE marks get owned. I love it even more when they look like the guy from Drake and Josh.


----------



## AttitudeCrippler54 (Aug 4, 2009)

SMD said:


> I lol'd tbh, Batista owned him. Will be funnier to see Cena own Batista at mania though


hahaha this^ cmon guys a 6'5 300 pound roid freak thats bleeding from the face is coming after you like hes gunna make you his bitch and no one here even flinches, i mean i wouldnt crap myself and sit back in my seat but cmon hah


----------



## zombiemaster (Mar 5, 2010)

AngleMF25 said:


> lmao i can see it now, Cena all tired and on his knees in the ring, handed the title belt and that kid hops (stumbles) over the rail and embraces him in the ring :lmao


I LOL'd...twice!


But seriously everyone isn't it a bit mean to be making fun of that guy?


----------



## Juveholic (Jan 19, 2010)

AttitudeCrippler54 said:


> hahaha this^ cmon guys a 6'5 300 pound roid freak thats bleeding from the face is coming after you like hes gunna make you his bitch and no one here even flinches, i mean i wouldnt crap myself and sit back in my seat but cmon hah


i bet you most guys here will not setdown and will try to provoke him even more, personally i would like him to take a swing at me so that i can sue him for his ass and every diva's ass he's hittin.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

well if you respect a guy who threatens to hit a fan then there is something seriously wrong

batista was obviously pissed off kofi hurt him and made him bleed and nearly took out his anger on an innocent fan. What do you want the fan to do? stand up, jump the rails and fight batista? Don't act like none of you would have done anything different. The first reaction is always to step back, he obviously tripped and fell down backwards.

I just wish cena would have come out right then and beat batista's ass down once and for all


----------



## Fri Night Delight (Feb 21, 2010)

Hehe Batista made that fat fan shut his f*ckin mouth =D


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

hilarious moment on raw this was


----------



## Dibiase57 (Dec 7, 2007)

that was so great


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

I lol'd at this too. But it would have been funnier if Batista jumped at the guy and instead of flinching he talked shit to him and stood his ground. That would be embarassing if Batista couldn't punk a 15 year old kid.

Lol at whoever said the fan looked like the fat one from Drake and Josh, he did!


----------



## Paulinho (Jun 2, 2008)

Very funny moment. Worked in well with his current character.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

bloody hilarious, batista without a doubt is a great heel, one of the top ones today in fact. Not a big fan of his, but i dont mind him or orton, but i do like them, and hate cena.


----------



## MVP444 (Jan 26, 2009)

Anyone is good compared to HHH or Cena.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

while i loved this moment,
i had a different interpretation than all of u it seems,

i rlly gathered from the faces on the kid, that he was
just playing around, like, well, not rlly scared or owned per-say,

like he was hamming it up. ya kno? heh


----------

